# 3-D Archery Magazine would you Subscribe?



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Say an Archery Magazine geared toward 3-D and Tournaments. Would you subscribe?


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Id definetely say so. Ive been wanting to create a youtube series about 3D and see if it could grow into an actual tv show. There is not enough representation of target archery anywhere.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry. like a lot of others i got burned on the tournament archer magazine. no thanks.


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would..


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not wanting to talk of the Tournament Archer Magazine. I am talking a new magazine, It could be a positive thing for all Archers.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

Yup. Especially if it would list times and dates of nearby shoots that we could attend.....


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

yes, would really like to see this happen


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

It could have results from local IBO/ASA State shoots and National events with scores.


----------



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

Posting schedules and local scores would get more intrest than just national events, bragging rights in writing.


----------



## mtndevl85 (May 15, 2011)

Sure would like to see one


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure would!


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

There used to be a 3D Times magazine...I had a subscription to it for a couple years. I ended up dropping it when issues never went to print, seems there was empty promises to make up the lost issues, but they never happened. 

I wasn't about to throw another 25 or 30 bucks at a subscription that may or may not ever happen.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

The IBO and ASA both like making money...you'd think they'ed try to get a mag going. The NFAA does.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i didn't care a great deal about the shoot write ups that they had in TTA magazine. but there were some great articles done by the pros. that whole power rankings thing was kinda neat too.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

years ago there was target and 3d archery mag... but it went bye bye... and i think tournament archery mag has left a bad taste in peoples mouth so i would be careful... and the above mag was doing all that you want to do why it failed who knows


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i would sign up for sure. the hunting mags dont do anything for me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, 3D Times sold out to The US and International Archer. They were to fill the remaining subscription to 3D Times subscribers and I think they missed a bunch. I had to write and write before I got mine. And US never impressed me. Ross Armstrong owned 3D Times and was to continue reports and articles. That didn't happen.
To see if such would go over I'd contact Ross Armstrong and get his opinion. He can do a good article, but got maybe a little too deep, like; "So and so judged the target 42 1/2 yards and drilled a 12!" Archery News Now has folded and it was 3D pretty much, but it lacked something. So Brian would be another I'd contact. Yes, Brian and Ross; Maybe find out what people did like and why their mag and site failed. I know Brian wanted much to get things rolling.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I wish someone with the knowledge and funds would get a magazine going. And stand behind it 100%.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

sign me up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if you figure that between IBO, ASA, NFAA, and NAA there might be 2500 archers who routinely shoot one or more of the national circuits. that's a pretty small base from which to draw subscribers. i don't know how many paid subscriptions any of the other magazines had in order to get national ads they had to have made a report to the national board. be interesting to know.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, I would. Think it would be great.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes, I would like to see a good magazine covering archery, however, it is very difficult partly due to a relatively small fan base, and the other part due to the subject matter being somewhat limited as to diversity. I had a very good discussion with Royce Armstrong at one of the ASA shoots quite some years ago. Royce attended all the shoots, and even had a booth where shooters could come to, and share their stories. He explained to me how difficult it was to keep coming up with something new to write about. There is just so many tips to come with --- just too few parts of a bow to talk about, etc. without having repetition. It takes a lot more than just scoreboards of shoots to make up a magazine. 

The best I can recall is, that initially the name of the magazine was 3D Shooting Times, and that in itself was a problem. The magazine was an annual magazine covering basically a 7 month seasonal sport. Later, it was renamed 3D & Bowhunting Times, that would allow hunting articles to fill in the rest of the year when tournaments were not being held. All-in-all it was still a struggle to come up with enough varied articles to fill up a magazine to make it worth the reader subscribing to it.

If anyone is thinking of starting up a new magazine, I wish them all the luck in the world for success -- just remember you will have a rocky road ahead --- it is not all that easy to do in the first place --- especially in todays economy with skyrocketing costs for everything.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

i am in sounds great to me


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, 3D Times sold out to The US and International Archer. They were to fill the remaining subscription to 3D Times subscribers and I think they missed a bunch. I had to write and write before I got mine. And US never impressed me. Ross Armstrong owned 3D Times and was to continue reports and articles. That didn't happen.
> To see if such would go over I'd contact Ross Armstrong and get his opinion. He can do a good article, but got maybe a little too deep, like; "So and so judged the target 42 1/2 yards and drilled a 12!" Archery News Now has folded and it was 3D pretty much, but it lacked something. So Brian would be another I'd contact. Yes, Brian and Ross; Maybe find out what people did like and why their mag and site failed. I know Brian wanted much to get things rolling.


Yep, I agree! And Brian was doing a heck of a job with it, really. He would be the one to contact. Brian can write some dang good articles too!


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Archery News Now, was online coverage that I really enjoyed, and looked farword to the 3D news. Seems that Brian was doing a great job with the articles, and news, but they tried to go with live online tournament coverage which (imo) was a disaster. Also, advertisers didn't seem to beat a path to their door, but I really did enjoy the webpage. Hope they find a sponsor, and continue their news, and articles of 3d events.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> if you figure that between IBO, ASA, NFAA, and NAA there might be 2500 archers who routinely shoot one or more of the national circuits. that's a pretty small base from which to draw subscribers. i don't know how many paid subscriptions any of the other magazines had in order to get national ads they had to have made a report to the national board. be interesting to know.


Carlos is right. I once figured some 1900 attend one or more national events. So the magazine has to be geared to the down home 3D shooters...shooters who want to get better. *National scores, have to be kept to the minimum - give the top in class or something, but not have page after page of scores - Archery Magazine has this and I think it sucks.
One thing I tried to get going was having State Champions noted for each state - ASA forums. Evidently it didn't go over, but was thought okay. I can tell who are Illinois State Champions only because I have the score sheets - copy and put on the wall at the shop.

Info for the want to get better shooters; You get right down to it, for coaches' articles, Bernie Pellerite goes head to head with problem issues. Ragsdale rattles off about things that go over people's heads and Terry Wunderle, great as he is, gives the mental game aspec virtually all the time. 

*For national scores I'd give a link, each association, so the magazine pages aren't used up.

3D Times; when it was going, gave info on local 3D events - but then we have 3dshoot.com and bowsite.com today. Ross first had advertisement free and then started charging - that probably ticked off some clubs.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tony went crazy using pictures for filler. i just drug out my copies of tournament archer and man, i can't believe how many pictures they'd pack into each issue. he sold full page ads to all the big movers and shakers in target archery; lancaster, b-stinger, scott, tru ball, blah blah blah.
if the nfaa can put out a mag that pays for itself, without all those major sponsors, maybe a well managed and financed mag like the tournament archer was, could also make it.
just not my cup of tea.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I would subscribe. However I don't think there is a customer base large enough to support it


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> if the nfaa can put out a mag that pays for itself, without all those major sponsors


Carlos, if I joined the NFAA for Illinois I think my dues would be $60 or $65. 

Picked up one of my old Archery magazines; Stanislawski, Delta (owns McKenzie), Gold Tip, Sure Loc, Pro Tuner Rest, The US and Internatinal Archer, Easton (owns Hoyt), Beman (owned by Easton), Mathews, Carter (releases), BCY, and Quik Spin (product of N.A.P.). Counted 22 pages of scores.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not saying that I am going to try and start a Archery Magazine. But this thread is good knowledge for someone thinking of it. Never know maybe the person with the funds and knowledge may start one. Lets hope


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Unfortunately, the last magazine attempt left a bad taste in folks' mouths. I paid for three years and a t-shirt and got 3 mags.

I think if you could win over the skeptics and be realistic about paper and printing quality and expense, you could garner enough support to make one fly. I liked the lay-out of Tourn. Archer and thought it was a great magazine. I'd do some research on the more popular trapping magazines that survive through the years and consider their business models. They have a very small base and put out some great info.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm very interested and would subscribe to a magazine that geared towards 3d shooting, but would be sceptical cause of what Tournament Archer did and didn't do.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I would subscribe


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I would subscribe but I hope it would be better than the tournament archer about getting the issues out. There have a few archery magazines over the years but none have made it very long.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

If there ever is another 3D magazine I would hope that they would not use the formula used by previous magazines. It seems in the past when covering a national 3D tournament we had in depth coverage of the 20 Pros who made the shootdown and very little written about the amateur classes. When we talk "fan" base there is still 10+ times as many amateurs as Pros.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I would.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe the customer base over there is so small.

I shoot 3D and field comps in the UK and our biggest society (NFAS) has somewhere close to 6,000 members, and that is small in comparison to Archery GB (GNAS) who run FITA type competitions in the UK.

Unless a magazine was only online, with a circulation of only 3,000, I think finances would be tight. It would be nice to see though.


----------

